# pse brute hp



## flashpoint23

has any one heard any thing about the new pse brute hp looking to buy my first bow have shoot before but always a buddy's bow looking for a good one to start with thanks


----------



## fuseman13

I have the 09 Brute LT Ready to Shoot. 32" ATA and 8+" Brace height. It is a very forgiving bow as well. 
Great bow for $529 for getting started. I've been shooting all year almost every night for an hour or two and I'm finally going to step up. My buddy is going to buy this one from me since it's such a great beginner bow. 
From what I know, the new bow is faster.


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* flashpoint23. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

